# What are the current thoughts on 621?



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

SO, I'm currently on 605 with CM7-GB. However, I'd like to get to the .15 radio to get the better reception.

I know that I can go back to Froyo, jump through hoops, and end up where I am with the .15 radio. I can also SBF to 621, jump through (less?) hoops and end up with new kernel and the new radio, but no ability to SBF back to anything other than 621 (or Milestone 604).

On, 621, I can still also have any 2nd-init ROMS, but need patched versions of Blur Roms.

So, what is the current thinking as to whether or not going to 621 is worth it for the kernel. Going to the new radio necessitates jumping through lots of hoops either way, so I'd rather have the most benefit on the back end. I can't imagine there being any more OTA for this phone.

Thoughts?

EDIT: Title


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TeutonJon78 said:


> SO, I'm currently on 605 with CM7-GB. However, I'd like to get to the .15 radio to get the better reception.
> 
> I know that I can go back to Froyo, jump through hoops, and end up where I am with the .15 radio. I can also SBF to 621, jump through (less?) hoops and end up with new kernel and the new radio, but no ability to SBF back to anything other than 621 (or Milestone 604).
> 
> ...


As I'm on .621, I've had a couple months now to play with it.

Regardless, to get the .15p radio you will have to jump through hoops, and regardless if you want it you will be SBFing (either to Froyo and then flashing the .605/.15p AIO or to .621 then the .604 SBF to root). The Froyo flash is going to be faster, TBH, as its just one SBF and CWM flash - and its permenant, assuming you only use Live CD/Linux SBFs in future when you need to (as doing a .602 RSD Lite SBF will rewrite radio to the older revision). Otherwise you will be going to stock and then taking OTA OR SBFing in RSD the .621 file then doing the .604 file via Live CD/Linux.

So, its a bit more difficult to get to .621. The kernel does seem to be a bit better, TBH, but this is personal opinion. It has been proven the .15p radio IS better, the same cannot be said for the .621 kernel. However, as I've pretty much always underclocked to 800 before and after .621, on the same ROM, it does seem a bit less laggy when multi-tasking and battery life does seem to be a bit better. However, we're talking about differences that are very small, not some "my phone feels brand new" type of thing. And understand .621 is PERMENANT. I still bang my head against the wall, as I don't mind being on it and I understood the consequences of doing so, but for example when I wanted to try some kernel flashes to Froyo for the .15p radio AIO, I can't test it myself as I am permenantly on .621. So, its like a tattoo, but there's no laser removal surgery. So; keep that in mind too.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> As I'm on .621, I've had a couple months now to play with it.
> 
> Regardless, to get the .15p radio you will have to jump through hoops, and regardless if you want it you will be SBFing (either to Froyo and then flashing the .605/.15p AIO or to .621 then the .604 SBF to root). The Froyo flash is going to be faster, TBH, as its just one SBF and CWM flash - and its permenant, assuming you only use Live CD/Linux SBFs in future when you need to (as doing a .602 RSD Lite SBF will rewrite radio to the older revision). Otherwise you will be going to stock and then taking OTA OR SBFing in RSD the .621 file then doing the .604 file via Live CD/Linux.
> 
> So, its a bit more difficult to get to .621. The kernel does seem to be a bit better, TBH, but this is personal opinion. It has been proven the .15p radio IS better, the same cannot be said for the .621 kernel. However, as I've pretty much always underclocked to 800 before and after .621, on the same ROM, it does seem a bit less laggy when multi-tasking and battery life does seem to be a bit better. However, we're talking about differences that are very small, not some "my phone feels brand new" type of thing. And understand .621 is PERMENANT. I still bang my head against the wall, as I don't mind being on it and I understood the consequences of doing so, but for example when I wanted to try some kernel flashes to Froyo for the .15p radio AIO, I can't test it myself as I am permenantly on .621. So, its like a tattoo, but there's no laser removal surgery. So; keep that in mind too.


Yeah, I knew all of the issues with 621, and thanks for reiterating them. I'm more interested on any longer term "is the kernel worth it" type jazz, which is the REAL difference between the two paths. It would be nice to know what they actually changed between the two kernels.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well .605 kernel source is available, I have it. Last I checked though the .621 kernel source was not available, have to look at Motodev @Sourceforge

Sent from my Wiz Wiz MIUI!


----------

